# Which partition table & filesystem work best with FreeBSD PPC through USB?



## aurora (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello

I'm using FreeBSD PPC 8.2 on a Mac mini and everything's working fine except one thing:

Whichever external harddisk I connect through USB I always get some kind of errors during the "mount" phase. Here are 2 examples from tens of error messages I got so far:

If I try to connect an ntfs formatted 8GB Compact Flash Card 

`# mount_ntfs /dev/da0s1 /tmp/mydisk`

```
ntfs_procfixups: magic doesn't match: eb52904e != 454c4946
ntfs_loadntnode: BAD MFT RECORD 0
...
```

If I try to connect my 250GB Seagate harddisk
`# mount /dev/da0s1 /tmp/mydisk`

```
mount: dev/da0s1 : Invalid argument
```

The first error message is really surprising because it occurs on a totally formatted Compact Flash card, i.e. there's no way for it to have any BAD MFT RECORD.

I think I should get some advice about which partition table and filesystem to use on external compact flash cards and harddisks. 

Thank you.


----------

